# либо emerge либо я сдурел

## idealist

```
emerge -pv wine

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2133, in ?

    mydepgraph.display(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1103, in display

    elif (not "--emptytree" in myopts) and portage.db[x[1]]["vartree"].exists_specific_cat(x[2]):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py", line 3469, in exists_specific_cat

    self.invalidentry(self.root+"var/db/pkg/"+a[0]+"/"+x)

AttributeError: vartree instance has no attribute 'invalidentry'

```

В чем может быть беда?

----------

## inv

У меня всё нормально. может попробовать emerge portage сделать?

----------

## idealist

Не знаю в чем была проблемма. Установил не глядя на зависимости (хорошо хоть это получилось  :Laughing:  ). И что удивительно, теперь и зависимости показывает.

----------

